# Mince - curry recipes



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any recipes for a very simple homamade curry recipe using mince beef?


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Gill

There are three recipes here:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/search.do?keywords=Mince+beef+curry

I think it's quite unusual to make a curry with mince (usually 'chucks' of meat) but the ones in the link look OK to me.

MM x


----------



## cakemaker (Apr 18, 2012)

What about a simple Beef (Biriani style) savory rice
Serves 4
1lb minced beef
1 lge onion chopped
1 Peppers (or mix of red, green yellow) roughly chopped
2 tomatoes roughly chopped
1/2 cup froz. peas
1 tblspn Curry paste or powder
1/2 tin lentils, chip peas or sweetcorn rinsed and drained (optional)
1 small cup Basmati or long grain rice
2 cups boiling water
1/2 beef stock cube (optional)

In a large preferably non-stick frying pan, Fry the beef and onion until lightly browned. Add the peppers, tomato, peas and rice. Add the boiling water (twice the volume of water to rice), curry paste or powder and stock cube stir everything to mix then fit with a tight fitting lid, bring to the boil then immediately turn the heat down and simmer for 15mins. Add the lentils or chick peas or sweetcorn and cook for a further 5 mins. Serve 

You could also try a sweeter version 
1lb mince
1 lge onion chopped
1 apple roughly chopped
1/2 cup raisins or sultanas
1-2 tblspns almonds chopped or flakes (optional)
1/2 cup froz. peas
1 tblspn Curry paste or powder (or to your taste)
1/2 tin lentils, chip peas or sweetcorn rinsed and drained (optional)
1 small cup Basmati or long grain rice
2 cups boiling water (you may need a little more water as the raisins soak up some)
1/2 beef stock cube (optional)

Fry the beef and onion, add the chopped apple, raisins, peas and rice. Add the water, curry paste or powder and stock cube stir everything to mix then fit with a tight fitting lid, bring to the boil then immediately turn the heat down and simmer for 15mins. Add the lentils or chick peas or sweetcorn and cook for a further 5 mins. Serve 

You can adapt and vary the veg. depending on what you have in the fridge and cupboard. 
Mushrooms and courgette in place of peppers and tomato
Mushroom and leek

I make this with Quorn sometimes for my vegetarian son and add marmite for a beefier flavour as it can be a bit bland. Quorn is higher in carbs but less in cals and cholesterol. One person's healthy option isn't always another's.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you MeanMom for giving me that link.

Thank you cakemaker for sharing your recipes with me.

I will certainly be giving all options a try.


----------

